# Is Fantasy Moulting?



## Lain (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi again everyone!
I don't know if you remember, but I delayed putting the nest box in with my two budgies Mystique and Fantasy, because Mystique was moulting, and then I thought Fantasy was starting too?
Well, around a day after I saw the first pinhead feather on Fantasy, it disappeared and I haven't seen any others since. :S
Is Fantasy moulting or does that sometimes happen? 
Thank you guys!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You should know if Fantasy is moulting if you see an increase of fallen feathers on the cage's bottom. This should be easy to detect if you are able to tell apart their feathers by colour. 
Even if the pinnies aren't visible for now, they can still emerge depending on what section of the body is being moulted out. 
And since Mystique is moulting as well, it would be best to wait till they are both done with their moults.


----------



## Lain (Feb 16, 2016)

Okay thanks. I was going to wait another week or so anyway, for Mystique, but I was just curious. There are no feathers coloured like Fantasy's on the bottom of the cage, though.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

When pinfeathers appear, feathers falling usually come a short time after.  

I'm sure her new feathers will be beautiful!


----------



## Lain (Feb 16, 2016)

Haha, thanks starlingwings. She is quite beautiful if I do say so myself. 
I will probably give them another 2-4weeks, for Mystique to finish, and to see what's going on with Fantasy.
If no other pinfeathers appear, and if there aren't feathers at the bottom of her cage during that time, is it possible that the pinfeather was just a one off? 
Thank you.


----------

